# Diákoknak, szülőknek



## CZD (2010 Január 24)

Iskolai segédanyagok, felmérő füzetek, tankönyvek stb...


----------



## CZD (2010 Január 24)

_ Szükségem lenne az Apáczai Kiadó 4. osztályos nyelvtan, szövegértés felmérőkre. _
_Tudna valaki segíteni? Hol találhatom meg!_

_Előre is köszönöm!_


----------



## csipkebogyo (2010 Január 24)

CZD írta:


> Iskolai segédanyagok, felmérő füzetek, tankönyvek stb...



Kedves CZD!

1.
A kéréseknek van külön topikunk...

2.
Ilyen topikunk már van, ezért ezt lezárom

*Gyerekeknek - tankönyvek, foglalkoztatók, kifestők, gyermekújságok *

Megértésedet köszönöm.
csipkebogyó


----------

